# DR not just psychological



## Dudley (Feb 4, 2009)

My derealiseation is not psychological. 2 years ago i swallowed mercury that was in some metal fillings i had drilled out this made me very weak and caused my heartrate to go up it also made me more anxious.
A few weeks later i was given ciprofloxacin for a prostate infection i never had ( as i found out later) about a week after taking this i got the D/R come on along with insomnia and a loss of interest, and loss of feelings of pleasure.

I have had this 24/7 since then along with the weakness and lots of other things i can' work any more, before this i was a stonemason and was very fit running,cycling etc i still try and walk 2-3 miles every day,but just can't do anymore.

So in my case exercise or not thinking about it is going to get me better, D/R and D/P are documented ADRs of cipro and its not known how long it will take to go. It causes CNS damage. and thats it. DR is not just psychological mine is a physical thing caused by this drug and maybe also mercury. So i wish a lot of people on here would stop saying just ignore it and it will go away. Maybe for some people it will but not in my case.

Cipro are the same drugs given to the gulf war vets and the postal anthrax scare a few years ago

Dudley


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Dudley said:


> My derealiseation is not psychological. 2 years ago i swallowed mercury that was in some metal fillings i had drilled out this made me very weak and caused my heartrate to go up it also made me more anxious.
> A few weeks later i was given ciprofloxacin for a prostate infection i never had ( as i found out later) about a week after taking this i got the D/R come on along with insomnia and a loss of interest, and loss of feelings of pleasure.
> 
> I have had this 24/7 since then along with the weakness and lots of other things i can' work any more, before this i was a stonemason and was very fit running,cycling etc i still try and walk 2-3 miles every day,but just can't do anymore.
> ...


Your altered perception probably isn't quite the same derealization that most people on this site experience, since yours was caused in part by a neurotoxic chemical. But you're right, of course DR isn't purely psychological; there really is no such thing as a "purely" psychological phenomenon--any mental state has a measurable neurobiological correlate. When people tell you to ignore it, however, they're not suggesting that you're crazy and you should pretend that nothing is wrong; what they usually mean is that obsessing over symptoms builds anxiety, which often exacerbates DP/DR. Sorry if you feel like people here belittle your condition, but know that we're here to support you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I few people have brought this up. I just checked my teeth and have a metal filling. Also I have a metal wire sealed on the inside of my bottom teeth that serves as a leave in retainer. Just put a call into the dentist to see what it's made of. How did you know that you swallowed the mercury Dudley?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

wow ciprorofl sucks.


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Dudley,

This is sad and disturbing to hear. Any chance this CNS damage is repairable or reversible?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

jamieinohio said:


> Dudley,
> 
> This is sad and disturbing to hear. Any chance this CNS damage is repairable or reversible?


If it was a minimal amount, it's possible. The brain is a remarkable organ. Why there was any mercury in a dental filling past the year 1800 blows my mind, though.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

jamieinohio said:


> Dudley,
> 
> This is sad and disturbing to hear. Any chance this CNS damage is repairable or reversible?


If it was a minimal amount, it's possible. The brain is a remarkable organ. Why there was any mercury in a dental filling past the year 1800 blows my mind, though.


----------

